# Home made pig castrating stand



## springvalley (Jun 23, 2009)

Here is the home made pig castrating stand as I primised in another thread. I placed an article in one of our web sites. Go to:
thisnthat.4mg.com
Click on "Pig Holder - Castrating Stand". There you will find pictures of the stand Marc's father built as well as a description of the stand and how to place a pig in it.
Good luck!


----------



## bruceki (Nov 16, 2009)

Heres a clickable direct link:

http://thisnthat.4mg.com/photo2.html

Bruce / ebeyfarm.blogspot.com


----------



## Cliff (Jun 30, 2007)

Easiest holder for castration for bigger pigs we've ever used was a large steel garbage can. Lay it on it's side, put some feed towards the back. Greedy pig walks in, 2 people quick lift can upright. One holds legs one cuts. Pig can't move much on his head.


----------

